# Rider Fee



## jaynh88 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm a somewhat new driver. Each trip shows me a -$1.40 rider fee and then a +$1.40 rider fee payment, washing each other out. What is this?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the tip Uber pays itself on every ride. 

Or, part of the fare they don't share with the driver... make sure you deduct it from your taxes as an expense, otherwise you end up adding it to your gross income as it is included on your 1099 even tho you don't ever touch it, nice right?


----------



## jaynh88 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks! Why are giving right back though?


----------



## Colddesertsnow (Dec 12, 2015)

Their still taking it. When you complete a trip the fare is $1.40 more than what it is in your earnings screen. That's why your able to deduct it from your taxes. Maybe what Uber is doing with the subtraction and addition of the pay helps them with their taxes!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Colddesertsnow said:


> That's why your able to deduct it from your taxes.


Do those rider fee deductions actually show on the 1099? Or do you have to manually read through hundreds of trips to get the info on your own?


----------



## Colddesertsnow (Dec 12, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Do those rider fee deductions actually show on the 1099? Or do you have to manually read through hundreds of trips to get the info on your own?


Typically a 1099 will only show your earnings. Best thing you should do is get a note book and track your Uber mileage, gas cost associated with Uber, rider fee, food or water you provide and your personal meals while on the clock. Do this for everyday and make it easy for you can add it all up at the end. Your running a business and need to do your own deductions at the end of the year. You can pay an accountant to add it up for you but you will end up paying more in the end. Organize your deductions you will be able to subtract that from your FYE 2016 profit and pay a lot less in taxes unless you want to pay taxes again on stuff you already paid taxes on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Colddesertsnow said:


> Typically a 1099 will only show your earnings. Best thing you should do is get a note book and track your Uber mileage, gas cost associated with Uber, rider fee, food or water you provide and your personal meals while on the clock. Do this for everyday and make it easy for you can add it all up at the end. Your running a business and need to do your own deductions at the end of the year. You can pay an accountant to add it up for you but you will end up paying more in the end. Organize your deductions you will be able to subtract that from your FYE 2016 profit and pay a lot less in taxes unless you want to pay taxes again on stuff you already paid taxes on.


Everything is a business right off, and I mean everything, from gas to car washes, vacuums, car repairs, tolls, clothes, shoes, even lunches can be written off as a 10-99.
Grant it, I will no way come close to getting all if my expenses back on tax day, but hopefully by the time its all deducted I will have had no REAL income.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

Colddesertsnow said:


> Typically a 1099 will only show your earnings. Best thing you should do is get a note book and track your Uber mileage, gas cost associated with Uber, rider fee, food or water you provide and your personal meals while on the clock. Do this for everyday and make it easy for you can add it all up at the end. Your running a business and need to do your own deductions at the end of the year. You can pay an accountant to add it up for you but you will end up paying more in the end. Organize your deductions you will be able to subtract that from your FYE 2016 profit and pay a lot less in taxes unless you want to pay taxes again on stuff you already paid taxes on.


Crap.

The rider fee isn't something I've considered in my very epic spreadsheet. I have a sheet dedicated to my taxable income. So far I'm using the standard federal deduction of $.575 per mile driven and taking that from the total payout. In my case the standard deduction lowers my income more than an itemized deduction.

I'm assuming that I would multiply the number of rides times $1.40 and add that total to the standard deduction, then subtract that number from the total payout for a night/week/month/year/whatever.

So for instance...

Total Payout $150
Total Miles 100
Total # of Rides 10

The standard deduction is $57.50 ($.575 x 100). The $1.40 rider fee x 10 rides is $14.00.

I would add the $14.00 from the rider fee to the $57.50 standard deduction for a sum of $71.50.

So my taxable income on this fictional night would be $150 - $71.50 = $78.50.


----------



## RussellHernandez (Jan 7, 2016)

Great calculation.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Colddesertsnow said:


> Typically a 1099 will only show your earnings.


The SRF is part of your earnings, it was part of the total fare and was billed to the customer and that money was collected in your name.

When you do your taxes the SRF and the Uber % fee both need to be shown as expenses that you paid to Uber. Add in the phone charge and anything else Uber billed you and then you should be down from gross to actual money deposited.


----------

